# General > Literature >  div ye mind?

## trix

a (shortened) favourite o' mine, dedicated til u.s (mr karia) - love til ye x

DIV YE MIND?

div ye mind yur kaitness hoosie fan 'e rain wis pooran doon
an' ye sat apon 'e taible if ye didna want til droon,
fan 'e watter keepid risan' lek 'e tide apon 'e shore
fit wisna comin thro 'e roof came in ablow 'e door?
       div ye mind, bie? eh? div ye mind?

div ye mind yer kaitness hoosie fan 'e peits wis sokan weet
an' yer e'en were nippan in yer heid til ye wis fit til greet,
fan 'e reek wis lek til chok ye an' pit ye oot o' pain
an' all 'e peits in kaitness widna warm yur bons again?
       div ye mind, bie? eh? div ye mind?

div ye mind 'e times in kaitness fan ye trauchled day an' nicht,
fan ye raxed yursel til make einds meit bit notheen' wid come richt,
fan aal day long ye plowtered til yur back wis lek til brek
an' ye flung yur weary carcass on 'e auld caff-seck?
       div ye mind, bie? eh? div ye mind?

div ye mind 'e day in kaitness fan ye felt ye'd hed enough
an' ye left 'e croft for iver, in 'e wurld til do yer stuff?
ye heided bravely for 'e sooth thro drivin win an' rain
an ye swore 'at dreary countryside wid no see ye again!
       div ye mind, bie? eh? div ye mind?

bit in spite o' win an' rain an' muck ye cana stop awie
an' many's a weary chourney hev ye hedden since 'at diey!
ye lek til see chist wance again 'e pleicie far ye steyed,
bit faigs, ye ken a good thing an' ye'l no come hom' til bide!
       'cos ye mind, bie! aye, ye mind!

----------


## trinkie

I love this - but I  canna mind, is this Horne or Castlegreen ?
I think there are two versions !   This could be Horne's reply....please keep me right  .

Your spelling   '  bie  '    is new to me ,    could be north of the county.  Interesting.

----------


## golach

> I love this - but I canna mind, is this Horne or Castlegreen ?
> I think there are two versions ! This could be Horne's reply....please keep me right .
> 
> Your spelling ' bie ' is new to me , could be north of the county. Interesting.


Trinkie, according to my copy of Tatties an' Herreen by Castlegreen, this is his version with verses 4,5,& 6 missing and Castlegreen's spelling of Bie is Boy

----------


## karia

> a (shortened) favourite o' mine, dedicated til u.s (mr karia) - love til ye x


What a lovely thing to do...there'll be no living with him now! :Wink: 

Beautiful poem trix, I am sure he will love it as much as I did.

----------


## trix

no probs Ak  :Wink: 

aye golach, yer rite, it is oot 'e tatties an herreen book, (castlegreen) an 'e spelllin 'bie' is choost how i say it masel. 

am choost luvin 'at book ifanow, an ma auld manies an wifies are lovin it too. all am getin these days is ' div ye mind, bie? eh? div ye mind' 

i do love til make them smile  :: 

anither favourite by isabel salmon....

THE WICK DIALECT

now week id hes a dialect
all o' ids very ane
ye can traival scotland
or ae whole wide world
aye cheil wil tell yir hame.

ids lek a forin language
ye can use id wheniver ye lek
ye can cheinge til ae cockney or oxford
withoot getin a crick in yer neck.

so ye can see ids aafil handy
ye'd ne'er lose id if ye tried
an' its only when ye'r in ae thick o'ed
ye ken yir home an dried.

----------


## trix

anither aine....

2000 A.D. - again by isabel salmon

they say we'l be goin 
for trips til 'e moon
or maybe excursions til mars
there'l be floatin cities
beneath 'e seas 
anithers amongst 'e stars.

but maybe il get a wee hoosie
in caithness by 'e sea
an god will keep
'e moon an mars
far they are ment til be.

----------


## golach

> aye golach, yer rite, it is oot 'e tatties an herreen book, (castlegreen) an 'e spelllin 'bie' is choost how i say it masel. 
> 
> am choost luvin 'at book ifanow, an ma auld manies an wifies are lovin it too. all am getin these days is ' div ye mind, bie? eh? div ye mind' 
> 
> i do love til make them smile .


Trix, I too love the verses written by Castlegreen and the other Caithness writers, good on you for posting,

----------


## trinkie

Silly me  -  it was Castlegreen's reply to John Horne !

I'm so glad you are enjoying the Caithness verses - and thank you for posting them.

Isabel Salmon 's  work I love too - what an insight to our social history !    

Keep going

Trinkie

----------


## honey

> a (shortened) favourite o' mine, dedicated til u.s (mr karia) - love til ye x
> 
> DIV YE MIND?
> 
> div ye mind yur kaitness hoosie fan 'e rain wis pooran doon
> an' ye sat apon 'e taible if ye didna want til droon,
> fan 'e watter keepid risan' lek 'e tide apon 'e shore
> fit wisna comin thro 'e roof came in ablow 'e door?
> div ye mind, bie? eh? div ye mind?
> ...


i remember doing this in the Caithness Music Festival.. "E Midge" was my favourite ..probably cos i won with that tho.. ::

----------


## trix

> i remember doing this in the Caithness Music Festival.. "E Midge" was my favourite ..probably cos i won with that tho..


 
hi honey, aw i hevna got a copy o ''e midge'

but i do love iss aine....its a hard aine til say tho  :: 

again, short'nd, an again 'castlegreen'

'J OR CHEY'

'iss pliece gies me 'e chandice wi' ids choy-rides an' ids chazz,
ids chezabels an' chonahs, ids chewels an' ids braws;
ma chints are cherked an' cholted wi chookan' cars an' trams,
ye'd need til ken chu-chitsu chist til chink 'e traffic chams.

choltan' on ma chourney hom'ward on 'e chonny'e grot express
chooglan' up til cheorgemas chounction chist til see ma bonnie chess
til chostle wi 'e chondals 'ere, til choke wi' chonny chack
a'm shakkan' lek a chelly at 'e thot o' goan' back

chist til chink 'at chazz an 'chonahs an' no til hear 'e news
an no til read 'e chournals 'boot 'e chermans an 'e chews,
til put on an owld bit chaiked 'at winna stan' 'e toon,
an mebbe an owld chersey for id's chilly 'ere in chune.

til do odd chobbies roon' 'e hoose, til chaunt aboot 'e pleice,
til chudge 'e crops o' chinnadstoon, id's chentry an' ids beyce,
til chine 'e chury at 'e stack an' hear 'e towngue alek,
a'm goan back til kaitness an' a'm lek a chumpan' check!

----------


## honey

that looks like a bit o a tounge twister, dont think id have managed that..

i managed to find E Midge.. asked jeeves, and he gave me it straight of the org!!  :: 

Ye'll meet 'im here, ye'll meet 'im 'ere
By ro'die, park or bridgie,
There's no a pest on a' 'e earth
Can rouse ye lek 'e midgie.

He'll sample baith yer airms and leygs,
He'll mak' ye cross and fidgy,
He'll never let ye rest in peace,
'E tantalizin' midgie.

He's blistered a' ma nose and ears,
Ah'm spreckled lek a pidgie,
I try a smok' til' scer 'im off,
Bit, faith, he's dour, 'e midgie.

'E shepherd herdin' on 'e hill,
'E toff 'at's in 'e lodgie,
'E love affairs o' Jack and Jill,
's attended by 'e midgie.

Ah've sailed 'e seven ragin' seas,
An up 'e Murrimbidgee,
But roch altho' they wir at times,
They're neithing till 'e midgie.

Against 'e fleeag, moose an' clo'k,
Aw hev a vi'lent grudgie,
But blast 'e warst o' insec' trock,
'E tempan, foosum, midgie

----------


## Sporran

Great til see fowkies postin' some richt Kaitness gems here! Guid on ye, an' keep 'em comin'!  :Grin:

----------


## karia

> that looks like a bit o a tounge twister, dont think id have managed that..
> 
> i managed to find E Midge.. asked jeeves, and he gave me it straight of the org!! 
> 
> Ye'll meet 'im here, ye'll meet 'im 'ere
> By ro'die, park or bridgie,
> There's no a pest on a' 'e earth
> Can rouse ye lek 'e midgie.
> 
> ...



Nice one Honey and soooooo true! ::

----------


## Kenn

Not seen the Midgie one before but "Dive ye mind," has been a favourite of mine for many years, thanks for posting .

----------


## south view 7

Mind ye o" Shaltigoe,High Street an" Staxigoe,
 "e Black Stairs,doon"e brae,wull ye cum back an"stay
 Mind ye"e Ould Man stannin"on"e rocks,
 "e Trinkie fur we paddled,an"plucked"e dilts off "e rocks,
 Mind ye"e Herring lassies,walkin" doon"e brae
 thur Baltic Boots resounding till"iss very day,
 an"fan they feenished,thier hard work o" "e day
 thur knittin"needles wud click in unison
 till"e tunes o" auld Isley.

----------


## trinkie

Brilliant  !!

Any more ?

Trinkie

----------


## Moira

Great thread Trix  :Smile: 

I'll repeat Trinkie's question - any more?    Please.....

----------


## karia

I'll 'third that'!

Super thread...can't wait for more. :Grin:

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Fantastic! I remember reading Div Ye Mind at the Caithness Music Festival many moons ago, but think it was a different version to the one Trix has posted. One of the verses started:

Div ye mind 'e greasy grunter
Wi' his muckle flappin' loogs?

Canna mind 'e rest, though!!

----------


## Metalattakk

This is the one you're remembering - the original:




> *John Horne*
> 
> Div ye mind yer          Kaitness hoosie wi its wheezy but and ben, 
>         A dowgie sleepin by e' fire, aside a clockin hen; 
>         A dresser set wi bowlies, an a bandbox on a kist, 
>         A cowgie fu o sooans, an' a stoolie wi' a list? 
>         Div ye mind, boy Eh? Div ye mind?
> 
>  Div' ye mind e'          greasy grunter wi' his muckle flappan loogs, 
> ...


Shamelessly 'borrowed' from here:
http://www.caithness.org/community/arts/caithnesspoets/johnhorne/divyemind.htm

----------


## unicorn

This was an ode to Dan Murray, a much renowned fisherman of his time
OOR DANS DREAM



Let this be a warning to all those who may be contemplating
Taking up fishing as a hobby:

Oor Dan had a dream that he had quitted this life,
Said guid-bye tae the fishin and guid-bye tae the wife:
Before passing away he packed rod, line and reel,
Spinners, flees, and his baits, he took them as weel.

But when Peter espied all this fishin gear,
He said tae oor Dan Youre a fisher, I fear,
And as fishers are leers, of course, you must go,
And join your fishin mates, way doon below.

But when they were standin by Jordans fair river,
Dan saw a troot rise, it fair made him quiver;
He got mounted fu haste, Peter gazed on in wonder,
As Dan hooked and landed a bonny fower punder.

Then Peter tae Dan said  I wish youd show me
How tae catch troots wi what ye ca a dry flee.
But Dan said tae Peter, Man, wi this hae a go,
And he handed tae him a wee pot of roe.

Peter thought it was jam, but his very first cast,
Saw him intae a whopper, aye firm and fast,
And when it was landed, Peter danced round in glee,
And shouted tae Dan, Man, this bates your dry flee.

Then Dan shouted to Peter, yeve naething at a.
Ive something tae bate roe, dry flees an a,
So oot in the boat went the saint and the sinner,
Peter managed the oars, while Dan spun the spinner,

Then all of a sudden, Dan saw a tail swish,
He struck and cried Hell, Im intae a fish!
It towed the boat here, it towed the boat there,
Sometimes it jumped nigh ten feet in the air:

The boat kept gan round, Peter felt kind o seek,
But Dan kept on fechtin and got oot his cleek,
Twa oors now had passed, and the fish it was game,
But came yince ower near, and Dan sent the gaff hame.

And when at land last, on the bank it lay still,
Dan felt in his pocket and took oot a gill,
He gave Peter a dram (a wee ane, nae doot),
But a sixty pund salmon deserves mair than a troot.

Then Peter said, Dan the law ye ken states,
Nae fisher can enter the Pearly Gates.

Nae fishin in Heaven, quoth Dan,  Then by heck,
Gies my ticket tae Hell, and a pass-oot check,
I never could sing and I never could flee,
So a harp and wings wid be nae guid tae me.

Said Peter, Right o, for spinners, roe and flees,
I,ll gie ye a pass tae come oot when ye please:
Yell act as my boatman, and teach me tae fish,
What mair can a man thats damned ever wish?

 Right ye are, then, said Dan, Thatll suit me just fine,
Im begginin tae wish that Id died lang, lang syne!

----------


## trix

these are choost great guys

i hope ye ken am gona be printin them oot til read them ma 'auldies' next week....?

they gona be delited  :Wink: 

thanks again....

----------


## Sporran

Written by Sporran, inspired by Castlegreen and John Horne


Fa minds 'e days afore Dounreay, an' a' that came wi it?
'E days afore yon beeg steel dome on Kaitness shore did sit,
Wir 'e life an' times muckle better then, afore 'e atom men came?
Or did ye welcome them wi open airms, kennin' things wid niver be 'e same?
Fa minds fowkies, eh? Fa minds?

Fa minds fan Thirsa wis choost a wee toon, choost full o' local chiels?
Fan rarely a soothern towngue wis heard, that wis difficult til conceal.
All 'e fowkies spoke broad Kaitness, no' English lek King or Queen,
Except fur Thirsa Castle fowk, an' a han'full o' ithers seen.
Fa minds fowkies, eh? Fa minds?

----------


## trinkie

I mind ‘e days in Kaitness, fan I was yeoung and free
An played aroon e’ Poltney Braes, richt doon by ‘e sea,
I gethered shells and stonies and coonted wan, two, three
An laid them on e’ window cill for all ‘e world till see.
I mind lads, weel I mind.

I mind ‘e days in Kaitness fan we all set off till school,
Wi shining shoes, an weel scrubbed broos, all set till play ‘e rule,
For teachers there were very strict, an widna stand a fool
Fa widna pay attenshun an acted lek a mule..
I mind lads, weel I mind.

I mind ‘e days in Kaitness sitting in ‘e class
Dreamin o’ ‘e efternoon, I’d be running ower ‘e grass
Pickin’ up ‘e Gollans, an pit them in a glass
Then off I’d go tae grannie, for ne’er a day did pass.
I mind lads, weel I mind.

I mind ‘e days in Kaitness on Sunday efternoon,
Up till ‘e Barrogill Hall an ‘e hymns we loved till croon,
Wi Sinclair Lyall at ‘e front his words goan roon an’ roon’
In ma heid, I closed my eyes in prayer, Oh Loard may I ne’er fa’ doon.
I mind lads, weel I mind.

I mind ‘e days in Kaitness fan snow did fall all day
We trudged home for wur sledges an off we went till play
Doon by the Shore Road, the bairns so glad and gay
Pushin’ an shovin’ oot the road, cheils fa’s in their way.
I mind lads, weel I mind. 

I mind ‘e days in Kaitness, we went home sockan’ weet
We’d played in ‘e snow for hoors an’ hoors, and noo wur very feet
Were dirlan wi ‘e cowld, an it was comin’ on till sleet.
But mammy made a good hot drink, an a biscid for a treat.
I mind lads, weel I mind.

I mind ‘e days in Kaitness oot playin’ in ‘e dark
Hidin’ in e’ Ould Backies, makin noises for a lark
Till frichten all ‘e mannies going home efter work
But wan wad always catch us an’ make some rude remark !
I mind lads, weel I mind.

I mind ‘e days in Kaitness when summer days were warm
An we set off for a picnic passing Mertins Farm
Ould Poll MacBeath wad wave till us, her hert so full o’ charm
We made wur way till ‘e Trinkie, where waves were seldom calm 
I mind lads, weel I mind.

I mind ‘e days in Kaitness when ‘e Herring Boats cam in
We stood aside ‘e Pilot Hoose, the Bay our eyes did scan
For the first glimpse of a boatie, then off till ‘e yaird wi ran
Till tell ‘e Herring Lassies and the busy Cooper man.
I mind lads, weel I mind.

I mind ‘e days in Kaitness when the Herring Lassies sang
An the yairds were full o’ smell an noise, the Silver Darlings rang
Oot the bells o’ Kaitness, an a’ the foulk amang
The streets of Week an Lybster joined in their herts and Sang
I mind lads, thank Goad , weel I mind.


_Trinkie's effort, inspired by Sporran, Castlegreen, John Horne and all the others... many thanks to them all._

----------


## karia

Fantastic Trinkie and you too Sporran! :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

Thank you for the compliment, Karia!  :Smile: 

Brilliant, Trinkie! I thoroughly enjoyed your poem!  :Grin:

----------


## trix

agree wi Ak

brilliant til 'e both o' ye's.

cana wait til read it til ma wifies an manies.

sad news tho, aine o' ma wifies died last nite, its a shame she didna get til hear them, she wid o' thoroughly enjoyed them... ::  :: 

she wis a 'kaitness lasagie'....

rest in peace betty x x

----------


## trix

heres anither aine fur ye's

AE MOUNTAIN DEW

ae mountain dew is noisy
when filled wi' a trauchled few
boot far else wid ye get ae news
an' be sure id's really true.

ae half o' week wid be soarted yit
an' a lok o' fowlks lugs wid burn
if they'd only stan' an' lissen
an' let every cheil gets his turn.

for they've seen all ae 'happenin's
an thir philosophy's some'hin' gran'
if ye'd on'y stan' back an' lissen
an' try til un'erstan'.......

ats by isobel salmon

----------


## south view 7

The Cooper
if ye lived ower in Polteny Toon,
way back in "22
an"yir faither wis a cooper
an"he wisna on ae "broo", 
then ye can hould yir head up high 
an"walk wi" honest pride
for ae cooper wis a journeyman
an expert at his trade

ae coopers they depended
upon ae fishing crew
till catch ae bonnie herring
an" keep ae barrels fu". 
ae fisher girls were ready,
wi" gutting knife in hand,
to dress the "Silver Darlings"
for export to a foreign land. 

those days are gone for ever,
yet may history relate,
tales of Wick in all its glory
with the herring in full spate.

----------

